# Looking for hunting lease



## bclark71 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm looking for land for a hunting lease. Prefer in northeast georgia.  if anyone knows of any, Or any clubs that have any openings for 2007-08 really need to find a lease was on a club in Lincoln County 06-07 but the paper company sold the land. i need a place to hunt for the upcoming season?


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 26, 2006)

^^^


----------



## bclark71 (Dec 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BRYANB (Jan 1, 2007)

Have openings in Edgefield County SC 15 min north of Augusta Georgia.  1,800 acres.  Interested?


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Moses (Jan 5, 2007)

Give me a pm, might have something you would be interested in....Moses


----------



## BRYANB (Jan 6, 2007)

call me at 803 637 3515 in pm
Bryan


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## celticfisherman (Jan 15, 2007)

I am interested. I think I jsut left you a message from a number I pulled off here last night. email me please with any info.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 15, 2007)

PM Dixie and see if thinks he will have openings in Cobbs Legion-- Cherokee /Bartow countys


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Eddy M. said:


> PM Dixie and see if thinks he will have openings in Cobbs Legion-- Pickens/Bartow countys



Cherokee and Bartow countys


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Shadow2 that was a Alzheimer's moment- I had just replied to a post about land in Pickens county and it just stuck there   I'll try to do better I promise


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Jan 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Feb 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bclark71 (Mar 28, 2007)

anything?


----------



## bjones3 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Lincoln County land*

I have 500 acres in Lincoln county. Let me know if you are interested.

Barry 404-909-1223


----------

